# Fat IS connected to pain (just like I suspected



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Get a load of this: http://www.ucihealth.com/News/UCI%20Health...hronic_pain.htm See? I knew it.Everyone gets sidetracked & think it's dairy & sugar (just because ice cream etc. is dairy)But it's really the FAT/sugar combo which is the culprit! I don't get pain from low-fat milk. I might get stomach upset due to lactose intolerance, but I don't get _muscle_ pain.It's like I speculated in my constipation site.There's something to be said for hunches & logical deduction.AND HERE'S 2 MORE ON THE FAT-PAIN CONNECTION: http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH/9808/18/food.pain/ http://www1.ics.uci.edu/~bic/migraines/ P.S. I wonder if I might have carnitine palmitoyl transferase deficiency.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Interesting--but i dont buy it. I am not a big sweet/fat eater and was far from being sedentary before getting sick.Good nutrition is always important but not the cure all for FM. If that was so--we would all be better.I have heard soooo many different theorys on the "food" connection it isnt funny.In my opinion--FM and the lack of knowledge on it--is a cash cow.Debbie


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I have been living on jello, fat free vanilla puddings and rice for weeks, it hasn't helped my FM at all, in fact I am in far more pain now than I was 2 months ago, so being fat free hasn't done a thing for me.Lori


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Here's the acid test:Eat lots of chocolate (not necessarily dairy chocolate), hard cheeses, pizza & ice-cream.Then see what happens.Would you be willing to do so? That's the acid test.I also have pain even when I don't eat fat BUT it worsens alot after eating saturated fat.It's probably because of thiseople in pain probably have accumulations of plaque from years of eating fatty stuff, which requires dumping somehow.Maybe via L-Carnitine? Carnitor? (chelation is expensive I believe)In the below chelation site, you'll see that artery-clogging plaque is described as containing both fat & calcium. It describes calcium as being the binder which binds to the artery walls (I always suspected calcium as a villain).HERE'S EXCERPT FROM BELOW SITE:


> quote:*Calcium in particular, is the substance that holds the plaque like glue to our arterial walls of our circulatory system. Plaque is made up of fat, collagen, cholesterol, proteins and metals, all bonded together by calcium. When plaque build up to dangerous levels, it begins to cut off the circulation of the blood*


But, as you see, fat is also part of it. And if you have accumulations from years, then eating saturated fat should only worsen it.Of course, the best thing is to get rid of the plaque altogether. But I believe chelation is expensive. Guai has not helped me.So, since I can't easily get rid of the complete plaque, at least let me concentrate on the fatty part of it. I'm thinking of (maybe) trying l-carnitine. Or reducing heavy fats & eating alot of liver which is high in carnitine. Does anyone know any FMer who tried carnitine? http://thenaturalhealthsource.com/Nutritio...ion-therapy.htm


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Let's discuss YOUR experimentation with Guaifenesin for a change. You said it didn't do anything for you, but did you follow the PROPER PROTOCOL guidelines for treating the FM with guai? If you did not completely eliminate salicylates from your diet and all-purpose use (like shampoo, hair spray, deodorant, toothpaste, mouthwash, soap products, beauty items, etc. besides countless food items that contain either natural or synthetic salicylates----then you failed your own "test" as to whether it would be of help to you. How long were you on the guai protocol? And another thing---what form of Guai did you use? The only one of benefit is the pure tablet form that a Doctor must prescribe. Not the "cough syrup" guai -- that will not work.Frankly, the numerous "theories" of yours with this fat thing and the calium thing, amongst others just don't "jibe".And when it comes to the IBS symptoms that the vast majority of us experience on this Board---whether it's more towards diarrhea or constipation, believe me when I say, WE'VE TRIED so darn many "theories" like food eliminations amongst a host of others and I agree with DebbieLee and LoriAnn. The "money-makers" are just preying on individuals like us. I've tried more than my share of "cures" and there aren't any for any of us who trully suffer from FM and IBS. My pocketbook has been emptied so many times and I've resigned myself to the fact that for now, all I can do is function from day to day or perhaps more like hour to hour using the meds that help me a little and so be it.Anyone else out there agree with me?


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I must agree with you Karen. Everyone has a theory, its part of having a disease for which there are no known reasons, no known cure, and no solidly effective treatments. Theories in themselves are harmless and may lead to solid research someday. But it is harmful for anyone to jump on a new band wagon with each theory, because it leads to false hopes and needless expense.Having had FM for more than 10 years I've jumped on alot of theory wagons myself, micoplasm for one, a valid theory according to the Washington Microbioligy Institute, but its a theory that has done me no good with relationship to how I feel. My own recent theory concerning Celiac disease carries even more weight with me because of all the theories it is not some mysterious, maybe concept, or suspicious syndrom, it is actually a condition for which there are medical tests,which can be proven or disproven with each individual. My own theory is not that Celiac disease causes FM, only that it is possible that I was misdiagnosed from the beginning. Although now, since starting the diet, my FM pain has increased even though my stomach problems are settling down, so it is also possible that I have celiac disease in addition to FM, not a pleasant idea but one I will have to live with. There are no simple answers unfortunately. Having a theory is human nature, but devoting oneself to one theory also has consequences.Lori


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Feisty--i agree with you 100%Everyones arterys harden with age---thats a fact.Sure, to much fat wont help.My cholesteral is excellent.I have theorys too but mine reside more in the viral/bacterial area.It is the "i found the cure" theorys i have a problem with.They usually require expensive "health" food or lack of an entire food group.I dont know what causes FM or IBS nor do i know how to cure it. All i do know is how to take care of myself to be able to function.Common sense and moderation. Always good advice to tell myself.I understand ones desire to seek out any and every possibility. FM is hard to except.Someone is getting rich and we are still sick.I watched my mom travel all over the country and spend her retirement trying to find a doc and a cure.Now she is with me and broke.Take carestop over at the new CP site--Jeff upgraded it.Debbie


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

Mally- from your above posted link:


> quoter. Bic: Yes, I developed the special model which is shows biochemical imbalances in the body. High dietary fat is one of the links between diet and migraine.


This is the only reference I saw in the article making this connection. Question 1. Was this a published study in a peer reviewed professional journal? Questions 2. Was this study repeated with the same results?Again, she's selling a book....


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

For me, it is the dairy protein/whey part of dairy that causes bloating and abdominal discomfort. This was confirmed by provocative sublingual allergy testing. Other additives did this, as did candida mold. I don't think that it is necessarily the fat that causes pain. In fact, I think our bodies can use a little lubing, at least from healthy fats. However, if arteries are clogged by fats, then there is decreased oxygenation of the tissues, which would be like a heart attack. My husband, interestingly enough, by following the Atkin's diet got his cholesterol down by reducing his carbs, and increasing his fats. I didn't notice him complaining anymore so about pain then, but I will try to notice now, because he is on it again. Of course, he is over 50 and has the beginnings of arthritis like I do, so I don't know whether we could tell the difference, or determine just what is causing it.It may have something to do with the sugars, though. Someone in our fibro group just mentioned to me (she is also diabetic), that she had not been watching her diet very well, and now she is, and is feeling a lot better. What does seem to be the most causitive factor for me in producing pain in my extremities is the change in weather. This has been documented in arthritis, as well. Low pressure coming in (especially so), and low pressure moving out. Spring and Fall seem to be the most painful times of year for me. It may have something to do with allergens/molds at those times of the year too. The other things that cause pain are a lack of deep sleep that allows the muscles time to relax and recover, and a lack of, or over-exercise. Whether this has something to do with poor absorption of calcium, causing deposits, I don't know. Warm moist heat seems to help this type of pain, though.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

its all in my head ive been told.so sence im a fat head,i dont hold out much hope.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh Squrts! You just crack me up!!














It's so good to hear from you!!!Love your "location" --- (highlands)


----------

